# Es posible que funcionen triacs en paralelo?



## rojewski (Feb 24, 2010)

Una duda que tengo, si se conectans 2 o mas triacs en paralelo (pin por pin) pueden trabajar cada uno como 2 reles en paralelo? o se activa uno antes que los demas sin dividirse la corriente principal por cada uno de ellos?


----------



## algp (Feb 24, 2010)

En terminos generales no considero conveniente poner semiconductores en paralelo sin analizar un poco el circuito.

En el caso de semiconductores de potencia puede ser conveniente usar resistencias de bajo valor en serie para asegurar que la corriente se divida equitativamente entre los semiconductores existentes en paralelo. De lo contrario pequeñas diferencias entre las caracteristicas de esos semiconductores podrian ocasionar diferencias entre la corriente de cada uno.

Hay que tomar en cuenta que semiconductores de mismo codigo y fabricante podrian tener algunas diferencias. Es normal y por eso muchos datasheets muestran valores tipicos, maximos y minimos.

Para reducir el valor de la resistencia en serie se puede "emparejar" semiconductores. Por ejemplo... en el caso de diodos en paralelo... elegir diodos con tension umbral muy similar antes de conectarlos en paralelo. Eso implica tener un cierto numero extra de semiconductores antes de hacer el montaje.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Feb 24, 2010)

Mejor comprar dos tiristores de potencia y ponerlos en antiparalelo para construir un supertriac.

No me hace mucga grancia utilizar triac en paralelo y seguramente no funcionaran de forma fiable, utilicemos un poco de teoria.

Los triac se ceban con corriente.
Los triac se colocan en serie con la carga.
Al cebarse la tencion del triac disminuye a unos pocos voltios.
Si partimos que se ceba un triac mas rapidamente que el otro este se trabara toda la corriente y dejando al segundo una parte residual que a la larga se cebara debilmente, eso implica calentamiento del mas rapido.
Con resistencia se soluciona el problema, pero una solucion mas elegante y fiable es utilizando tiristores.

Los triac fueron diseñados para pequeños electrodomesticos o lamparas por eso no hay triac de amperajes superiores a 10-12A .

Si utilizas tiristores asegurate que la Ig sea suficiente.


----------



## rojewski (Feb 24, 2010)

Muchas gracias a ambos por sus respuestas. Hice la prueba y efectivamente, uno de los 2 triacs se activa y el otro no, asi que tendre que conectar 2 scr en antiparalelo para manejar la carga.


----------



## hitoogami (Oct 28, 2010)

la resistencia se pone en serie con el gate


----------



## marojo (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola este tiene bastante similitud con mi inquietud.
Les pregunto si podria  utilizar  el esquema de la imagen post 542, para disparar 2 scr en paralelo y de a  pares  realizar un grupo para el hemiciclo positivo y el otro para el  negativo,  de esta forma remplazar un IRKT71 que es de 70 amperes con 4  scr que  poseo que son 40TPS12, 35amp x 1200v, los conectaria de tal  forma que  tengan el mismo largo de conductores y de a dos en el mismo  disipador  para igualar sus temperaturas, que opinan?
Lo que trato de hacer es controlar la potencia de una soldadora electrica monofasica mi primario del trafo tiene 2 bobinados en paralelo y si divido la carga con 2 scr por bobina seria mejor q asociar los scr en paralelo?
Miren el post num542, Pag. 28 "Todo sobre maquinas de soldar", *Reemplazo del IRKT71 del regulador posteado 
*


----------



## powerful (Feb 23, 2012)

Hola marojo, por lo que te entiendo estás empleando el IRK71 como triac (Los  02 SCR en antiparalelo),...se pueden colocar triacs en paralelo o pares de SCR en antiparalelo.
Tu vas a remplazar cada 01  SCR del  IRKT71 por 02 SCR 40TPS12. Cuando se coloca dispositivos en paralelo para que den la corriente necesaria se tiene que sobredimensionar para contrarrestar las diferencias que hay entre ellos. Te aconsejaría que coloques 03 por rama si te fijas en el IRKT71 notarás la gran masa de cobre que tiene en su base,mientras que la resistencia termica del 40TPS12 es mucho mayor, no te olvides de colocar las redes snubber(R-C),protejen contra los dV/dt, pero en paralelo ayudan a hacer más lentos a los SCR, los "ecualiza" . Respecto al gate cada SCR tiene que tener su propia resistencia


----------

